# coyote hunting in eastern montana



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

Planning a coyote hunting trip to eastern montana.wondering if anyone has suggestions on were to go or info on public land.Anything help would be appreciated..thanks alot


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

Coyotes are found on every piece of public land Ive ever been on in eastern. Granted some are better than others. In my experience avoid sheep areas. They do heavy control work in those areas.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd agree with phutch30, the gov hunters do a lot of control work on sheep spots, i'd say within a 4mile radius of a sheep spot wouldn't be a good spot. But then again that's the same here in ND.

good luck,
Deano


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Where at in Eastern Montana are your planning to hunt?


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

i am just getting things started on our trip but it would not be to far into montana...like baker area or south in the akalala area if i spelled that right. around the custer national forest maybe. anywhere there is alot of public land.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ckchub said:


> i am just getting things started on our trip but it would not be to far into montana...like baker area or south in the akalala area if i spelled that right. around the custer national forest maybe. anywhere there is alot of public land.


That area gets a lot of pressure.

Especially years they have enough snow to run sleds.

And Custer Ntl Forest is quite a ways from the Ekalaka/Baker area.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

It is very pressured there. If you come west anymore let me know, I hunt several thousand acres between Columbus and Reed Point. So far the yotes we have dropped have been beautiful


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

It is a major sheep area from the border to Broadus. If you get out of that area it can be good. The edge of the custer is only an hour from Alzada/Dakota border.

I ended with 8 for the day.


----------

